
Ask HN: Dropbox like site that respects .gitignore? - superasn
I am looking for a online file storage like Dropbox that support .gitignore. I know I can selective sync in Dropbox and Gdrive but that is a very bottom up approach.<p>After some research it looks like Ubuntu One supported this but now the file storage is shutdown it seems.<p>So any ideas?<p>PS. My main reason for not using dropbox is that it starts syncing the <i>node_modules</i> and <i>vendor</i> folders inside my projects which wastes a lot of CPU and bandwidth.
======
mpanta
Why don't you keep your bare repo in Dropbox and work in a clone outside? This
way you wouldn't have build artifacts syncing. Just push after committing and
pull from other machines. If you work alone you don't risk conflicts. Or maybe
even better, use Keybase.io encrypted git private repositories. They are free.

~~~
superasn
All my projects have .git directories inside them too. So creating a .git in
top directory makes them submodules.

To fix that right now i'm using a mercurial repo for the top directory and
.git inside my project dirs (since BitBucket supports both). This works for
now but it's not automatic like Dropbox and there are size limitations. So
just wondering what the most elegant solution is.

~~~
mpanta
Just to be sure I have understood correctly, this is to have your different
projects synchronized all at once, right?

~~~
superasn
Yes that is correct

~~~
mpanta
Maybe than something like google Repo could be of help? Or maybe even a custom
script using rsync to/from Dropbox with appropriate exclude options. Probably
using something similar to what's described in
[https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/168602](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/168602)
or even better using git ls-files -i to get the ignore list ([https://git-
scm.com/docs/git-ls-files](https://git-scm.com/docs/git-ls-files)).

------
switch007
[https://www.seafile.com](https://www.seafile.com) is you're OK hosting it
yourself :
[https://www.seafile.com/en/help/ignore/](https://www.seafile.com/en/help/ignore/)

------
_jn
If you're interested in messing around with `rclone`, I've found the filtering
rules[0] to be very nice. Among others, it supports Google Drive and Dropbox
itself.

[0]: [https://rclone.org/filtering/](https://rclone.org/filtering/)

~~~
superasn
This looks really interesting. Kind of what I was looking for!

~~~
_jn
I’m personally running it only for my projects folders & syncing to B2.
Upload/storage pricing is super low for that, but downloading from them gets
expensive if you use it often. If you’re switching to rclone anyway, I’d
suggest you do some research to determine what cloud provider makes most sense
for you :)

------
ukyrgf
Resilio Sync (formerly BT Sync) is a good non-cloud-based solution. It has an
Ignore file that you can set up at the root level of each share.

I have a number of computers, so this works for me. Just add 'vendor' and
'node_modules' to the Ignore file in whatever your code share is and you're
set.

I akwardly wrote about it a bit here: [https://epatr.com/blog/2017/using-
resilio-sync/](https://epatr.com/blog/2017/using-resilio-sync/)

------
eberkund
Isn't that what GitHub is for?

------
debacle
[http://www.dropboxwiki.com/tips-and-tricks/exclude-
folders-f...](http://www.dropboxwiki.com/tips-and-tricks/exclude-folders-from-
syncing)

From

[https://www.dropboxforum.com/t5/Dropbox/Ignore-folder-
withou...](https://www.dropboxforum.com/t5/Dropbox/Ignore-folder-without-
selective-sync/idi-p/5926/page/58#comments)

------
lovelearning
Check if [https://github.com/anishathalye/git-remote-
dropbox](https://github.com/anishathalye/git-remote-dropbox) fits your
workflow.

------
beercow
Keybase.io just added encrypted git. Might be worth looking into.

